# Are you multilingual?



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

I am monolingual, yet I'm attempting to learn French at the moment. I write well for being in level 2, but I want to know where all you people are from! <3 

I know a few Russians and French people. If you're French, speak it fluently, or are learning it, please message me!


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to speak Spanish, because I'm surrounded by them. But no, I'm not bilingual 

And French would be kinda useless here in Texas. Ha.


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd never call myself fluent, mais j'etait en etudiant pour sept ans, je suis nÃ© dans le sud de la pays, et j'adore le langue - je pense que c'est plutot beau.


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 2, 2011)

Why yes, I am multilingual.  I speak English, bullshit, sarcasm, and profanity.


----------



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I want to speak Spanish, because I'm surrounded by them. But no, I'm not bilingual
> 
> And French would be kinda useless here in Texas. Ha.


 
Here in California, Spanish is very useful I: But I don't really have an interest for the language. When it's spoken fluently, however, it's very pretty.



SIX said:


> I'd never call myself fluent, mais j'etait en etudiant pour sept ans, je suis nÃ© dans le sud de la pays, et j'adore le langue - je pense que c'est plutot beau.


 
Oui, c'est une langue interessante! 




lobosabio said:


> Why yes, I am multilingual.  I speak English, bullshit, sarcasm, and profanity.



I think you are my new best friend. I: I speak all four of those! |D


----------



## Ringo (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm American, and therefore I barely even know English correctly.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

Not really, no. I dabble in Mandarin, but I'm not fluent by a longshot.


----------



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringo said:


> I'm American, and therefore I barely even know English correctly.



Silly Americans. /hypocritical.



Icky said:


> Not really, no. I dabble in Mandarin, but I'm not fluent by a longshot.


 
Ooh Mandarin! :3


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Booski said:


> Oui, c'est une langue interessante!


 
Vraiment! Malheureusement, Anglais is plus utile.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to be bilingual but my Korean family refuses to speak to me in Korean so I have "better English". The most I can do is yell curses and barter which is honestly all I need in Seoul.


----------



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> I used to be bilingual but my Korean family refuses to speak to me in Korean so I have "better English". The most I can do is yell curses and barter which is honestly all I need in Seoul.


 
That just made my day! xD I have a few Korean friends at school. They're exchange students and they're having a hard time D :


----------



## Azure (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I speak English and Bad English.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

Booski said:


> Ooh Mandarin! :3


 
æˆ‘ä¸å¥½è¯´ä¸­æ–‡ ã€‚:c


----------



## Bliss (Jun 2, 2011)

Osaan suomen kieltÃ¤ and English, of course. Lite av svenska, eftersom vi mÃ¥ste lÃ¤ra det...
Aaand, ich took a few Deutsch classes but forgot it alle already. xD


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

Booski said:


> That just made my day! xD I have a few Korean friends at school. They're exchange students and they're having a hard time D :


 
I'm friends with some Koreans here in MA, but they're all either born in America and don't speak Korean or they just don't want to speak Korean with me. Creeeyy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 2, 2011)

Booski, je parle franÃ§ais trÃ¨s bien. C'est l'un des langues que j'apprends Ã  l'universitÃ©.

Ð¢Ð¾Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ Ð±ÑƒÐ´Ñƒ ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð² ÑƒÐ½Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ€ÑÐ¸Ñ‚ÐµÑ‚Ðµ, ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹.


----------



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Booski, je parle franÃ§ais trÃ¨s bien. C'est l'un des langues que j'apprends Ã  l'universitÃ©.
> 
> Ð¢Ð¾Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ Ð±ÑƒÐ´Ñƒ ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð² ÑƒÐ½Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ€ÑÐ¸Ñ‚ÐµÑ‚Ðµ, ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹.


 
Ah, oui? Si vous voulez, s'il vous plait m'envoyer une message!


----------



## Bliss (Jun 2, 2011)

I know a funny little word:_ epÃ¤jÃ¤rjestelmÃ¤llistyttÃ¤mÃ¤ttÃ¶myydellÃ¤Ã¤nsÃ¤kÃ¤Ã¤nkÃ¶hÃ¤n_?

...

Does it forcibly make a space at the end? xD


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2011)

I speak Spanish pretty well, by I'm not completely fluent. Hopefully I can become fluent so I can speak with half my family :V

Pero, asÃ­ es la vida.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

! (4/\/ 5p34k 1337


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> ! (4/\/ 5p34k 1337


 
01001110011011110111010000100000011101100110010101110010011110010010000001110111011001010110110001101100001011100010111000101110


----------



## Corto (Jun 2, 2011)

Spanish (duh), English (DUH) and some German (can handle myself in a conversation, understand books, etc). At some point in my life I learned both Italian and Latin, but forgot all of it. I want to learn either Chinese (would be useful) or French (I just like the way it sounds).


----------



## keretceres (Jun 2, 2011)

Fluently I speak English, Afrikaans, Dutch and German, then up to level 4 proficiency I speak Japanese and Korean. Level 2 I speak Spanish, French and Norwegian.

Tl;dr My parents were missionaries... >.>
<.<


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> 01001110011011110111010000100000011101100110010101110010011110010010000001110111011001010110110001101100001011100010111000101110


 
01000100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101  00100000 01100001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100011 01101011 00100000  01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01010011 01001001 01011000 00101110


----------



## Thatch (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm fluent both in polish and english.

I also know enough german to get the fuck out of that country in one piece :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 2, 2011)

Fluent in English, and conversational skills in Chinese. I know a bit of Spanish and some random lines in a few other languages.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 2, 2011)

Cette vieille loutre illerate dans les deux langues officielles du Canada.


----------



## Xegras (Jun 2, 2011)

For as long as I've lived in Europe I know this joke is true.

What do you call someone that speaks three languages? Multilingual

What do you call someone that speaks two languages? Bilingual

What do you call someone that speaks one language? American

D:


----------



## Booski (Jun 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> For as long as I've lived in Europe I know this joke is true.
> 
> What do you call someone that speaks three languages? Multilingual
> 
> ...


 

BAHAH VERY TRUE. We are terrible as far as languages go. I feel like we're lazy. :B


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

English and French. Being in Canada, they kind of jam that French crap down your throat as hard as they can when you're in gradeschool and highschool :\
I remember being so bored of it that I would crawl around on the floor of the class over to my friends' desks to talk to them lol


----------



## Xegras (Jun 2, 2011)

Booski said:


> BAHAH VERY TRUE. We are terrible as far as languages go. I feel like we're lazy. :B


 
While we are lazy you also have to realize learning multiple languages in europe is pretty much neccessary if you plan to travel. Whereas if you travel around North America you only really have to worry about spanish and people saying "Welcome to Canada aaaayyy"


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2011)

Ich weiÃŸ ein wenig Deutsch. (and I'm still learning it..)

But I'm fluent in English. Our school offers only that, French, and Spanish as foreign languages. German was the only one out of those three that appealed to me, besides, it's fun. 

I was thinking about maybe learning either Russian or Finnish (or both) next in my spare time.


----------



## Don (Jun 2, 2011)

In order of fluency I know English, Spanish, Polish and French. I'm thinking of learning Russian, but right now I'm focusing on strengthening my Polish.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

How exactly do you become fluent in a language? I've taken three years of Spanish (in high school) and can barely speak it brokenly and I have to think about it often. Do you need to go somewhere were everyone speaks it, or do you just study and practice a lot?


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> How exactly do you become fluent in a language? I've taken three years of Spanish (in high school) and can barely speak it brokenly and I have to think about it often. Do you need to go somewhere were everyone speaks it, or do you just study and practice a lot?


 Both of those actually.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 2, 2011)

I can speak a little French, hate the language.
While I have some time this summer I'm thinking about learning Russian or German.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope. Although I really believe that everybody in America should learn Spanish instead of complaining about "THEY'RE RUINING OUR COUNTRY CAUSE THEY CAN'T SPEAK ENGLISH SDFAHJKSHGFDSFGYHUJ"

I shall be taking Spanish classes next year in high school. May the Supreme Dark Lord Master of the Universe have mercy on my scattered brain that can barely remember what to say verbally.


----------



## Seas (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm trilingual. Hungarian as native language, also English and German as learned ones. Need to practice German in the future though, I have neglected it lately.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> How exactly do you become fluent in a language? I've taken three years of Spanish (in high school) and can barely speak it brokenly and I have to think about it often. Do you need to go somewhere were everyone speaks it, or do you just study and practice a lot?


 
I've read that you need to stop translating it through your native language.

For an example, when you see an apple, your train of thought shouldn't be:

[Apple] => "Apple" => "Manzana"

It should be: 

[Apple] => "Manzana"


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've read that you need to stop translating it through your native language.
> 
> For an example, when you see an apple, your train of thought shouldn't be:
> 
> ...



I can pretty much do that, I mostly need a native speaker to talk to more often. It's hard to learn a language in America when pretty much everything you have access to is in English.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 2, 2011)

I am bi-lingual, but am about as useful as with my Spanish as a palsied child is with his limbs.


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I can pretty much do that, I mostly need a native speaker to talk to more often. It's hard to learn a language in America when pretty much everything you have access to is in English.


 
Ah. Well, the internet is fantastic for that then!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 2, 2011)

I know some Spanish, but I'm not particularly good with it.

Necessito hablar con mis amigos que hablan espanol mas. Y no se que terminar esto...

EDIT: I'm also fluent in MATLAB, C, Java, and Python. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 2, 2011)

I speak decent Spanish. Not quite enough to be fluent, but enough to carry on good conversation. I really like having that skill.

I know two immigrants; one Russian and one South Korean. Both can speak and their native languages fluently. They're our group's random translators.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 3, 2011)

My main language is Hungarian, and I have alright English skills. I suck at actually talking though.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 3, 2011)

Xegrass said:
			
		

> What do you call someone that speaks three languages? Multilingual
> 
> What do you call someone that speaks two languages? Bilingual
> 
> What do you call someone that speaks one language? American



I wanted to post that.  Saw it in an interview and thought it was rather funny. I don't think I know anyone here that only speaks one language. Pretty much everyone can speak two (I think you have to do two languages in school) and a lot can speak three or more.

I can speak English and Afrikaans (though rather poorly) and I'm learning Japanese. When I was at school I also did some Xhosa but only remember a few words and how to ask someone's name and the answer.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Why yes i'm a multilingual. i speak english, finnish and swedish. All these rather fluently. and next year i'll be learning russian.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why yes i'm a multilingual. i speak english, finnish and swedish. All these rather fluently. and next year i'll be learning russian.


 
Olen tullut opiskelemaan liian RyssÃ¤ ensi vuonna!

Did I say that right?


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm bilingual. I speak English and Jive.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Do you need to go somewhere were everyone speaks it, or do you just study and practice a lot?


 
Immersion is the best way, if you can afford to do it.  Take a work program in a foreign land, be an exchange student, take a job posting over seas.  Failing that, watch the evening news every night in the language you want to learn.  It will help you to develop an ear, and its usually free of slang and local idoms.  It will be a tough slog a first, but try it for 30 days.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> *Olen tullut opiskelemaan liian RyssÃ¤ ensi vuonna!*
> 
> Did I say that right?


Dear Dawg no! You said a racist word for 'Russian'. xD
Literally it reads: _(I) have come to study too 'Ruski' next year!
_I'd prefer_: Ja ensi vuonna (minÃ¤) tulen opiskelemaan venÃ¤jÃ¤Ã¤ / venÃ¤jÃ¤n kieltÃ¤!

_Finnish is usually considered a hard language to learn. Conjugation can be a pain in the butt. Not to mention agglutinative morphology which makes words long.
Also, you'd have to understand both written and spoken forms which differ. :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Finnish is usually considered a hard language to learn. Conjugation can be a pain in the butt. Not to mention agglutinative morphology which makes words long.
> Also, you'd have to understand both written and spoken forms which differ. :3



Well, I speak Spanish and French, so I can probably learn a lot of conjugations but... damn, all those infinitives and no knowledge of what to do with them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Olen tullut opiskelemaan liian RyssÃ¤ ensi vuonna!
> 
> Did I say that right?


 Uhh, that's rather wrong. it would translate to:
i have come to study too *insert insultive name for russian* next year!
You didn't use google translator for that did you?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Uhh, that's rather wrong. it would translate to:
> i have come to study too *insert insultive name for russian* next year!
> You didn't use google translator for that did you?


 
No, I used a dictionary.

Also, I thought what I said was "I will have learned Russian next year too." You guys use the verb "tulla" colloquially for the future, I've heard, even though it's something taken from Swedish.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Also, I thought what I said was "I will have learned Russian next year too." You guys use the verb "tulla" colloquially for the future, I've heard, even though it's something taken from Swedish.


Nooope. Finnish doesn't have future (no pun intended). Present is used in it's place.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 3, 2011)

This is awesome! A friend of mine (anthropologist who turned 'native') fluently speaks French, rusty but still proficient in Korean, and used to speak an African language, but I'm not sure which one. Ich spreche ein bischen duetch, aber nicht fluissend. Ich brauche korrespondent.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm Dutch, so obviously I speak that and English.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm Dutch, so obviously I speak that and English.


 
Hoe gaat het, Harar? Ik spreek echt geen Nederlands, maar ik spreek goed Duits. Hoe vindt jij mijn Nederlands?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hoe gaat het, Harar? Ik spreek echt geen Nederlands, maar ik spreek goed Duits. Hoe vindt jij mijn Nederlands?


 
Prima, afgezien van mijn naam.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 3, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Prima, afgezien van mijn naam.


 
Is Google vertaler tellen? Ik wil een deel van dit.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Is Google vertaler tellen? Ik wil een deel van dit.


 
Yeah, that's a bit too obvious there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yeah, that's a bit too obvious there.


Not too obvious for me


----------



## Bliss (Jun 3, 2011)

It's cool how your discussion is understandable if you know English and a little bit of German and Swedish! ^^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I also know enough german to get the fuck out of that country in one piece :V



Well done. :U


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 3, 2011)

I've lived in Southern California for almost all my life, so I know a fair bit of Spanish.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 3, 2011)

Sort of. I took a lot of German in highschool. However since I haven't really used it much since I got out I've sadly forgotten a fair bit of it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sort of. I took a lot of German in highschool. However since I haven't really used it much since I got out I've sadly forgotten a fair bit of it.


 
JUUUUUUUDEN! JUUUUUUUUUDEN!


----------



## Mentova (Jun 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> JUUUUUUUDEN! JUUUUUUUUUDEN!


 NEIN, DU!

Du bist ein dumkoff, ja?

(probably butchered the spelling and grammar ;_


----------



## nontoxic (Jun 3, 2011)

I only speak English right now, but next year I'm taking classes for American Sign. Does that count?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2011)

nontoxic said:


> I only speak English right now, but next year I'm taking classes for American Sign. Does that count?


 
Yes, because it's very good to learn. Do you know deaf people?


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 3, 2011)

Yo habla Espaniol y yo estoy un blanco chico.  Hurra


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 3, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Yo habla Espaniol y yo estoy un blanco chico.  Hurra


 Y yo tambien. :3

Espanol no es dificil, pero si no usa, perdia lo. Esto que paso conmigo.  Lo siento por mi mal espanol... y no accentos.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww man, I used to be able to speak basic level any-European-language. I had alot of time on my hands and found myself looking at atleast two different languages a day. I was best at Hungarian. But I haven't attempted to revise in years and now its all limited to a few words.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 3, 2011)

Willow said:


> Ich weiÃŸ ein wenig Deutsch. (and I'm still learning it..)



 Ich kann ein bischen deutsch


----------



## BRN (Jun 3, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Aww man, I used to be able to speak basic level any-European-language. I had alot of time on my hands and found myself looking at atleast two different languages a day. I was best at Hungarian. But I haven't attempted to revise in years and now its all limited to a few words.


 
http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/superlative.png


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2011)

keretceres said:


> Ich kann ein bischen deutsch


 
So kann ich. Ich nehme einen Deutschkurs in der UniversitÃ¤t. Ich lerne auch FranzÃ¶sich, und nÃ¤chster Jahr lerne ich RÃ¼ssich.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 3, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Well done. :U


 
It's not a laughing matter!

When you wake up in a tub of ice in a german brothel, while your kidneys are already on the russian black market already, you find skills like that handy :V


----------



## Booski (Jun 3, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> So kann ich. Ich nehme einen Deutschkurs in der UniversitÃ¤t. Ich lerne auch FranzÃ¶sich, und nÃ¤chster Jahr lerne ich RÃ¼ssich.


 
Wow, are you trilingual? (Not including Russian) o:


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 3, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Yo habla Espaniol y yo estoy un blanco chico.  Hurra


 
I can speak Spanish too! EstÃ¡s usando este software de traducciÃ³n de forma incorrecta. Por favor, consulta el manual.


Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Booski (Jun 3, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I can speak Spanish too! EstÃ¡s usando este software de traducciÃ³n de forma incorrecta. Por favor, consulta el manual.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


 
Hurr, I speak absolutely no Spanish. 
I don't understand a wold of it :3


----------



## Icky (Jun 4, 2011)

ITT: People demonstrating languages you don't know.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 4, 2011)

Booski said:


> Hurr, I speak absolutely no Spanish.
> I don't understand a wold of it :3


 
Not even 'software', 'incorrecta', 'consulta', and 'manual'?


----------



## Willow (Jun 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> So kann ich. Ich nehme einen Deutschkurs in der UniversitÃ¤t. Ich lerne auch FranzÃ¶sich, und nÃ¤chster Jahr lerne ich RÃ¼ssich.


 I feel so proud of myself for being able to read this now. ;u;



Booski said:


> Hurr, I speak absolutely no Spanish.
> I don't understand a wold of it :3


 I used to be able to speak Spanish a little because I took it for three years in middle school..but I don't remember much of it now.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 4, 2011)

Willow said:


> I used to be able to speak Spanish a little because I took it for three years in middle school..but I don't remember much of it now.


 
Â¿Te le olvidas? Â¿QuiÃ©n aquÃ­ sabe EspaÃ±ol?


----------



## Booski (Jun 4, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Â¿Te le olvidas? Â¿QuiÃ©n aquÃ­ sabe EspaÃ±ol?


 
WAT. ._. 
I speak English and a little French.. but that's about it hurr


----------



## keretceres (Jun 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> So kann ich. Ich nehme einen Deutschkurs in der UniversitÃ¤t. Ich lerne auch FranzÃ¶sich, und nÃ¤chster Jahr lerne ich RÃ¼ssich.


 
'So kann ich' really rayo at your level of German I expected more. Or does this reek of online translator as there is no indicator of the future tense in the latter half of that sentence, something that is drilled _et tedium_ in any classroom. >.>


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2011)

im fluent in german and english.


----------



## Booski (Jun 4, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> im fluent in german and english.


 
I'm starting to understand German more uhuhu
I babysit for German people after school all the time cx


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Â¿Te le olvidas? Â¿QuiÃ©n aquÃ­ sabe EspaÃ±ol?


 
Es una lÃ¡stima que no haya muchas hispanohablantes en FAF..


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 4, 2011)

Of course not. I'm American.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm bilingual. I can speak both English and Afrikaans fluently (the latter being my home language here in South Africa).

I'm also attempting to learn French, but for now, _Je ne parle pas FranÃ§ais_.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 4, 2011)

Bando said:


> Es una lÃ¡stima que no haya muchas hispanohablantes en FAF..


 
Yo soy hispanohablante. De Puerto Rico.



keretceres said:


> 'So kann ich' really rayo at your level of  German I expected more. Or does this reek of online translator as there  is no indicator of the future tense in the latter half of that sentence,  something that is drilled _et tedium_ in any classroom.  >.>



What? "So kann ich" is grammatically correct. German sometimes uses modal verbs without an infinitive. Kind of like English does.

Maybe I should have said "wird ich RÃ¼ssich lernen."


----------



## iLos (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm only bilingual... english and danish. It's extremely exciting, I assure you.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 4, 2011)

iLos said:


> I'm only bilingual... english and danish. It's extremely exciting, I assure you.


 
Goddag. Hvordan gÃ¥r det? Den er fÃ¸rst gangen, at jeg forsÃ¸ger at tale dansk.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 4, 2011)

Kinda have to... Bahasa Malaysia and English are compulsory over here. I know those plus my native language.

I'm not good in the native language though.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 4, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> Kinda have to... Bahasa Malaysia and English are compulsory over here. I know those plus my native language.
> 
> I'm not good in the native language though.



Is Malay a hard language?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Is Malay a hard language?


I don't think so.

Then again I could be biased, being exposed to it everyday.


----------



## Booski (Jun 4, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Then again I could be biased, being exposed to it everyday.


 
What exactly is Malay?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 4, 2011)

Booski said:


> What exactly is Malay?



The official language of Malaysia.


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2011)

...sorta...

My relatives are disappoint.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2011)

I only know some words in french.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 4, 2011)

I am fluent in English, and in Pig Latin. The latter doesn't the respect a good, serious language should.

I've taken 3 years of French and 2 years of Spanish. I can more or less understand them better then I could speak them.  I watch the hispanic movie channel for kicks


----------



## Namba (Jun 4, 2011)

I speak English... And like firefeathers can understand Spanish better than I speak it.... I hear French is fun


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 4, 2011)

Why would I need any language other than English?


----------



## cad (Jun 4, 2011)

I know Swedish since birth, am fluent in English (I actually prefer talking to myself, thinking in and writing in English rather than doing so in Swedish), and am learning French at autumn.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 4, 2011)

Actually, I did know Hebrew when I was younger, but I have since forgotten it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 4, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> I know Swedish since birth, am fluent in English (I actually prefer talking to myself, thinking in and writing in English rather than doing so in Swedish), and am learning French at autumn.



Jag hoppar, att du bra lÃ¤rar franska. Min franska Ã¤r bÃ¤ttre Ã¤n min svenska.


----------



## Trance (Jun 5, 2011)

If you count being able to hold a conversation in french that's at about the level of a 4 year old child, then yes, I'm multilingual.  Otherwise, noooooo...  

FranÃ§ais est trÃ¨s difficile pour moi.  :c


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Why would I need any language other than English?


 
Because there are literally millions of people and worlds you will never get to experience?


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 5, 2011)

You do bring a good point. But the only places I want to go to is Germany and Canada because Canada is awesome.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> You do bring a good point. But the only places I want to go to is Germany and Canada because Canada is awesome.


 
...Then learn German and French?


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> You do bring a good point. But the only places I want to go to is Germany and Canada because Canada is awesome.


 Have fun limiting your cultural development, then. 

Yay America :l


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 5, 2011)

Currently I'm learning Spanish. I am a Korean-Russian-Irish who will speak Spanish and English. 

Madness.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Have fun limiting your cultural development, then.
> 
> Yay America :l


 
When you put it like that, wow that was fucking stupid to say. Well I have German to try to learn now, and If I can't hey I tried atleast. I used to take Spanish but you couldn't understand the teacher so yah, that didn't go so well.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 5, 2011)

I speak English fluently (sorta). I grew up in Japan and in a Japanese family, so I guess you could say that I'm semi-fluent in Japanese :3

I'm learning Danish/Norwegian-ish now but it's kinda failing ._.


----------



## Foxfairy (Jun 5, 2011)

ä¸Šç½‘å‘¢ï¼Œè¯´è¯æ²¡æœ‰æ„æ€,åªå†™å¥½ :3

(è¯´ç¨šå«©ä¸å¥½ï¼Œå¯æ˜¯ã€‚ã€‚ã€‚ å¬å¾—ä¸œï¼Œä¹Ÿï¼Œå†™ä¸é”™ã€‚ï¼‰

My mandarin is ok, I can't speak for shit but I can read and understand, go figure. And I can haggle like a boss.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> ä¸Šç½‘å‘¢ï¼Œè¯´è¯æ²¡æœ‰æ„æ€,åªå†™å¥½ :3
> 
> (è¯´ç¨šå«©ä¸å¥½ï¼Œå¯æ˜¯ã€‚ã€‚ã€‚ å¬å¾—ä¸œï¼Œä¹Ÿï¼Œå†™ä¸é”™ã€‚ï¼‰
> 
> My mandarin is ok, I can't speak for shit but I can read and understand, go figure. And I can haggle like a boss.


 Aaah, this is killing me :C
I recognize enough to guess, but I don't want to take an awful stab at a response :x


----------



## Foxfairy (Jun 5, 2011)

å“Žå‘€ï¼Œå†™é”™ï¼Œå†™â€œæ²¡æœ‰æ„æ€â€ï¼Œå¯æ˜¯è¦è¯´â€œæ²¡æœ‰ç”¨â€

æˆ‘æ˜¯ä¸€ä¸ªäºŒå¹´çº§å­¦ç”Ÿï¼Œä½ å‘¢ï¼Ÿä½ åŽ»ä¸­å›½å—ï¼Ÿ

å¥¶å¥¶ï¼Œçˆ·çˆ·è¯´å¹¿ä¸œè¯ï¼Œæˆ‘åªè¯´æ™®é€šè¯ã€‚ã€‚ã€‚ã€€>_>

hah no biggie I messed up, I'm a little out of practice even though I pretty much live the language every day.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhh...if I had those two characters which my browser doesn't recognize, I could translate. :L


----------



## Isen (Jun 5, 2011)

I know some Spanish and I can read some ancient Greek.


----------



## Foxfairy (Jun 5, 2011)

>_< wtf browser because it came up with the pinyin but not the character. hint, one is guo and one is yao, and one is hua.

BUT WHICH ONE? IT'S A COMPLETE THE SENTENCE EXERCISE!~


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> å“Žå‘€ï¼Œå†™é”™ï¼Œå†™â€œæ²¡æœ‰æ„æ€â€ï¼Œå¯æ˜¯è¦è¯´â€œæ²¡æœ‰ç”¨â€
> 
> æˆ‘æ˜¯ä¸€ä¸ªäºŒå¹´çº§å­¦ç”Ÿï¼Œä½ å‘¢ï¼Ÿä½ åŽ»ä¸­å›½å—ï¼Ÿ
> 
> ...


 


Foxfairy said:


> >_< wtf browser because it came up with the pinyin but not the character. hint, one is guo and one is yao, and one is hua.
> 
> BUT WHICH ONE? IT'S A COMPLETE THE SENTENCE EXERCISE!~


 
Huh, it comes up when I go to quote it. But no, æˆ‘ä¸åŽ»ä¸­å›½ã€‚(did you say something about listening to music in the first one because that's all I got out of it :C)


----------



## Enwon (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm mostly monolingual, with English being my native language.  I know some spanish, but only because we have to take a spanish class at my school to have any chance of getting into a university.  Odds are, I'll completely forget all of it when I finish spanish next year.


----------



## Foxfairy (Jun 5, 2011)

That is weird. No, I said that I can listen and understand, you probably got the å¬ associated with listening
fuckinay chinese is a weird language.


----------



## Icky (Jun 5, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> That is weird. No, I said that I can listen and understand, you probably got the å¬ associated with listening
> fuckinay chinese is a weird language.


 
I could have sworn that was éŸ³ä¹ after it though. Ugh .

æˆ‘å¾ˆä¸å¥½ ã€‚:C


----------



## Foxfairy (Jun 5, 2011)

åˆ«ä¸å¥½æ„æ€ï¼Œä¸­æ–‡æ˜¯éš¾å¾—å¾ˆï¼


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been studying French for about 4 years now and extremely competent in ravings (to myself) but nowhere near what I should be fluent-wise. What I'm weakest at is grammar.

Si je suis que je suis, et je suis que je suis, qu'est-ce que je suis?


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 5, 2011)

Ich sprechen kaum Deutsch - meine Deutsch ist scheisse.
Nihongo wa wakarimasen.
Je ne parle pas FranÃ§ais.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 6, 2011)

keretceres said:


> 'So kann ich' really rayo at your level of German I expected more. Or does this reek of online translator as there is no indicator of the future tense in the latter half of that sentence, something that is drilled _et tedium_ in any classroom. >.>


 
I suspect there's a lot of google/babel translators going on in this thread... and also, if someone is silly enough to try to directly translate english to german (or any language) it'll reek of retardedness.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 6, 2011)

Meine ist auch schrecklich...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 6, 2011)

SlushPuppy said:


> Meine ist auch schrecklich...


 
I think it's "*Meiner* ist auch schrecklich."

No, wait. _Das_ Deutsch. "*Meins* ist auch schrecklich."


----------



## Lisandro (Jun 6, 2011)

SlushPuppy said:


> I suspect there's a lot of google/babel translators going on in this thread... and also, if someone is silly enough to try to directly translate english to german (or any language) it'll reek of retardedness.



Not to deny the veracity of your claim with respect to German, but from my experience Google translate has definitely improved. My spanish is pretty much fluent (it's just I can't talk insanely fast like a lot of native speakers do) and when I have tested Google translate in Spanish the results generally show, at worst, minor grammatical errors.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 7, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think it's "*Meiner* ist auch schrecklich."
> 
> No, wait. _Das_ Deutsch. "*Meins* ist auch schrecklich."


 
I almost wrote Meinen, but knew that version of the dativ was also wacked.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Well that is good!! I'll be a little more confident in making it a dictionary on the fly


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2011)

Lisandro said:


> Not to deny the veracity of your claim with respect to German, but from my experience Google translate has definitely improved. My spanish is pretty much fluent (it's just I can't talk insanely fast like a lot of native speakers do) and when I have tested Google translate in Spanish the results generally show, at worst, minor grammatical errors.


 
The secret to effectively using Google Translate is translating the words in short grammatical segments.

And of course, it never hurts to use GT to double-check your translation.


----------



## anero (Jun 7, 2011)

I speak english, french, and profanity


----------



## Vekke (Jun 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> How exactly do you become fluent in a language? I've taken three years of Spanish (in high school) and can barely speak it brokenly and I have to think about it often. Do you need to go somewhere were everyone speaks it, or do you just study and practice a lot?


 
Late, but, watch univision. It's a free channel, and the drama is lovely (almost as good as furries) C:  Or else just watch spanish shows online, they're all over youtube. After college I kept reading (both grammar books and stories), I became fluent in spanish (fluency is different than native level btw) through spanish church (this only works if you're chill with church though obviously xD) and watching novelas. I've never been outside Minnesota except for Wisconsin, though I suppose being around native speakers is immersion wherever it takes place. You just need to surround yourself as much as possible :3 Also, talk with people on the internet. Irritate them by butchering their language at them and soon enough you'll become decent at it :V If you don't start using it when you talk shitty you'll never feel good enough to start, and you'll never use it, and probably won't advance too much. Not saying your spanish is horrible or anything, I wouldn't know! Just, don't be afraid to use it as soon as possible C:

Parlo anche l'italiano ma la mia abilitÃ  continua a peggiorare per mancanza d'esercizio :C

Pour Ã§a j'entends franÃ§ais et je reuissis tous les examens de l'universitÃ©, mais au de lÃ  de lire, je ne sais bien franÃ§ais :C

Posso ler o portuguÃªs tambem mas nÃ£o sou muito bem pra falar. Posso escriver, mas nÃ£o tÃ£o rapido pra usar-lo num chat x3 tambem mesclo o espanhol e o portuguÃªs e_e

Romance languages kick ass :T Get a couple and the rest come easy, at least passively.

Jag lÃ¤r mig svenska och jag hittar att det Ã¤r samma (Ã¤ven enklare) med de skandinaviska sprÃ¥ken C: Ã„lskar danska ocksÃ¥, den lÃ¥t sÃ¥ fin, men det finns inte sÃ¥ mÃ¥nga resurser fÃ¶r at lÃ¤ra den :c

I took Japanese for a semester in College, but I didn't like how the teacher made us  memorize dialogues. That doesn't teach you a thing :c The langauge was really cool though. I love vastly different grammatical structures, it's fascinating.

On my list for the future are, working on the ones I already mentioned, then German, Polish, Dutch, Finnish, maybe Russian. And something African too-- we'll see what African langauge I can find the most music in :V

Farsi and Hindi would also be cool. As would arabic, but the number of dialects is a little scary for if i want to put it to practical usage.

For me grammar is most understandable, then accent, though never perfect (I'm still working towards invisibility with my Spanish accent though), is graspable for me... I'm weakest at vocabulary 

I wanted to go into linguistics but then I learned the degree would be wasted when it comes to practical, money making, surviving issues. oooooops. It will always be a hobby though! Also going into culinary will give me ample practice for spanish jajaja. Too bad that's not the one I need the most practice in~

Also I always am floored when people attempt to use Google Translate for anything serious xD It's one thing to study a language and say something that sounds dumb out of lack of knowledge but it's another when you don't speak it at all and use GT. Wat.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 8, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> Immersion is the best way, if you can afford to do it.  Take a work program in a foreign land, be an exchange student, take a job posting over seas.  Failing that, watch the evening news every night in the language you want to learn.  It will help you to develop an ear, and its usually free of slang and local idoms.  It will be a tough slog a first, but try it for 30 days.


 This. But, if you want to learn a language like Spanish, I would suggest that you not try living in Puerto Rico. Two years, and my skills in both English and Spanish have suffered immensely from it. I'm not Hispanic, but my family occasionally uses it around the house. If I were dropped off in D.F. Mexico, i'd do just fine, though.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 8, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> This. But, if you want to learn a language like Spanish, I would suggest that you not try living in Puerto Rico. Two years, and my skills in both English and Spanish have suffered immensely from it.


 
Why is this? Just the strong dialect, or something else? 

And why did English suffer? O:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 8, 2011)

Vekke said:


> Why is this? Just the strong dialect, or something else?


 
Because I live there.

But yeah, our accent is somewhat... different.

[yt]BeNLrCEvgXs[/yt]

You can see it just from the title of the sketch. "Maceta" in most places refers to a flower pot, but here, it's a cheapskate! We use the word "tiesto" (pronounced like the Dutch DJ).

It is mostly understandable, but far from PiolÃ­n por la MaÃ±ana.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh god lmao that sketch

I'm mostly just curious why one regional accent would be worse than the next when it comes to learning... or unlearning xD I would just have thought that your accent would change, or at worst you'd say a word that means something really embarrassing in another country (I love hearing those stories, haha-- Mexican telling a story to someone in Argentina: "Trabajaba en un barco y una vez tuve que lavar los trastes de 300 personas" ooooops)


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 8, 2011)

Being raised in Quebec, my first language is French, but I'm also trying to learn some Spanish, although at the moment it's mostly just wishful thinking as I can't find the time between work, obligations and mandatory entertainment. It would probably be invaluable though, especially if I find myself assaulted or incarcerated in a south american country. You never know these days...

Je dois cependant avouer que ca me fait un mal fou de voir et surtout entendre autrui essayer de parler ma langue malgrÃ© leur viol flagrant des rÃ¨gles syntaxique de base de cette derniÃ¨re. Mais c'est correct, je vous pardonne tout de mÃªme :3c


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 8, 2011)

Vekke said:


> Oh god lmao that sketch
> 
> I'm mostly just curious why one regional accent would be worse than the next when it comes to learning... or unlearning xD I would just have thought that your accent would change, or at worst you'd say a word that means something really embarrassing in another country (I love hearing those stories, haha-- Mexican telling a story to someone in Argentina: "Trabajaba en un barco y una vez tuve que lavar los trastes de 300 personas" ooooops)



For the love of everything that is good and holy, please do not refer to bugs as "bichos" in Puerto Rico!

Here's some more of that sketch!
[yt]RiruUS-Gdq4[/yt]


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 8, 2011)

NO I cannot speak more then English. Why? I cant speak any other languages because I'm lazy as hell. I would rather sleep in then try and understand sentences that in the long run wont matter at all.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2011)

I know some really, really basic Spanish.  And you have to speak slowly for me or I will be completely lost.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 8, 2011)

I know spanish, english, some basic french and german grammar.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 9, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> For the love of everything that is good and holy, please do not refer to bugs as "bichos" in Puerto Rico!
> 
> Here's some more of that sketch!
> [yt]RiruUS-Gdq4[/yt]


 
oh goddd I heard a story from a pastor from a church with a lot of Puerto Ricans... too bad she learned in Argentina and so didn't think anything of it when she told them the story about one summer night with all the bichos that were chasing her :C Probably the most inappropriate person that could have came from 8D

And oh man that poor wife ;__;


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm working on learning French in school? I'll be going into French II this year, and I hope to continue studying the language even after I graduate.


----------



## Raymaster56 (Jun 11, 2011)

parlo italiano e piccolo espanglo ma non molto. Di piu italiano perche io prendere italiano classe in scuola.

In other words yes, I am.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 11, 2011)

Raymaster56 said:


> parlo italiano e piccolo espanglo ma non molto. Di piu italiano perche io prendere italiano classe in scuola.
> 
> In other words yes, I am.


 
Credo qui puoi migliorare il tuo italiano.


----------



## Raymaster56 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know I'm working on it ^^"
I always have the problem of placing the words in the right place.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 11, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> NO I cannot speak more then English. Why? I cant speak any other languages because I'm lazy as hell. I would rather sleep in then try and understand sentences that in the long run wont matter at all.



From what I just read, you have a tenuous grasp of the English language.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jun 11, 2011)

I know English and Spanish but I know such little spanish and its so bad I dont even think you can call it a second language.

I left my spanish exam blank.


----------



## Urilbeco Hug (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to be multilingual! I speak Spanish and English (in second level i think), now im learning german, also i can learn italian and french in my school.


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

uhmmmm I speak spanish and english, and now I'm studying japanese <3


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, apparently I'm going to be learning Spanish next year out of A. necessity and B. necessity.
(A. I live in california, you can barely order a sandwich without knowing Spanish, and B. UCs require 2 high-school years equivalent proficiency in a language; my community college offers Spanish; 2+2=4.)


----------



## Dizro (Jun 12, 2011)

Well,
Ja in gewisser Weise. Ich weiÃŸ, Deutsch und Russisch.
Ð’Ð¾Ñ‚ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÑ… ÑÐ·Ñ‹ÐºÐ°Ñ…, Ð° Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¸ Ð»ÑƒÑ‡ÑˆÐµ, Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> 01000100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101  00100000 01100001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100011 01101011 00100000  01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01010011 01001001 01011000 00101110


 
01110100011011000011101101100100011100100000110100001010


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jun 13, 2011)

i speak furry.


----------



## Gold (Jun 19, 2011)

I speak English. Wanting to learn Spanish, French, and possibly Japanese. Mostly French though since I find it rather fun to listen to and it might be fun to learn.


----------



## Booski (Jun 19, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Why would I need any language other than English?



I'm sorry, I find that statement quite ignorant. First, it looks great on a rÃ©sumÃ©. Second, it is extremely helpful in communicating with the world.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Why would I need any language other than English?



English is overrated. It's hard to learn if you don't already speak it and the words are harsh and not very romantic. I really wish I had been raised multilingual.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Icky said:


> æˆ‘ä¸å¥½è¯´ä¸­æ–‡ ã€‚:c


 Lol I could actually read that without looking up any of the characters... I feel special. 

Yeah, I learned Spanish for 8 years in high school and college, I wanna say I'm atleast at level 2 because I used to be able to write good but can't speak for crap. SPANISH PEOPLE SPEAK SO DAMN FAST. It's like "Whoa... slow down, Spaniards!". It's hard to learn a language other than English because English is spoken slower than most others. 

And as I mentioned, I'm learning Mandarin for... a few months. Barely know any of it, but for a few months I don't expect much. 

I wanna learn Vietnamese and Nuosu (Yi). Good luck with the latter though, there are like, no resources available, and the 2 million people that do speak it live in China and are mostly monolingual... =\ Some minority ethnic group. 

Also, isn't there a language thread for this already stickied on this board?

As mentioned in said thread, I create my own languages, but cannot speak them yet. I haven't created enough words.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 20, 2011)

Triple_7 said:


> Been trying to learn Mandarin for several years but resources are limited


Resources are limited for the most populous language in the world? Pfft try moving to New York, TONS of Mandarin teachers here, or better yet, try learning online (I've found a teacher online who is teaching me for FREE). Go on Amazon.com and look for books to help you. There's tons of resources, you're just not looking.


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to learn Spanish but I really do not have the time with my current schedule. It would help me with job opportunities a bit. A dental assistant who can speak Spanish is pure gold on the job market.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> English is overrated. It's hard to learn if you don't already speak it and the words are harsh and not very romantic. I really wish I had been raised multilingual.


How could it be hard to learn when you're bombarded with it?


----------



## VentKazemaru (Jun 20, 2011)

I am Filipino, and I used to speak Tagalog and English. I now I refuse to speak it now. I still understand it. But I still won't speak it even if you're stuck in the Philippines for 5 years.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm taking Japanese at school now. So SOON


----------

